# 2000 Posts!



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Crawfish (aka Leon) has reached a milestone.

There are no better campers than Leon and his wife, Mrs Crawfish. Their help for me personally has been immeasurable.
Leon takes "Southern Hospitality" to a new level.

I consider it a privledge to have Leon as both my friend and as a fellow Outback owner.

Congratulations buddy!

Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Leon on hitting the 2000 mark









Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Woo Woo way to go!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YAHOO!!!

Congratulations!!*


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Way to go...

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on hitting a big milestone. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

the man with very few words has 2000 post...

way to go ..

campingnut


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Dan. Of course, all of the Southeasterner's has that great "Southern Hospitality". If anybody wants to see it in action just join us at one of our rallies.

Leon


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> the man with very few words has 2000 post...
> 
> way to go ..
> 
> campingnut


Lamar, what the heck are you talking about???? Few words????? As long as you don't get on his bad side that is! lol

Congrats buddy on your new milestone.

We all love you!

D


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Way to go Leon! It's amazing you could reach 2000 posts with all the camping you and Margaret do. Congrats Bud!!!!

Mike


----------

